# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Looking for Tricks for Seeing Progressive Markings

## billtbyhand

Hi Ya'll,

I've been working in the optical profession in a local lab for about a year now, and I'm curious about what tricks you long-timers have found for seeing the laser etchings on the front of progressive lenses.

Here I was taught to hold the lens out at arms length towards the ceiling florescent lights and work till the markings pop out.  I have also noticed that I can see the markings holding the lens down in front of me and catching a reflection off the ceiling lights, but this one is pretty hit or miss.

The real fun ones are the ones with AR coating.  I know that folks walking by the lab and looking in have had to wonder why I was standing there looking like a fat version of the statue of liberty for 20 minutes trying to see that dang circle :bbg: 

Somewhere my brain is telling me ... there must be a better way!  Hopefully some of you have some better ideas.

I'm all ears... ;)

----------


## Jedi

Fortunately we have an Essilor progressive lens identifier. It has a backlight with two filters, one is black with a ring around it (for glass) and the other is green with black dots (for plastic). I've also found if you hold the glasses vertically and look through the lens at a dark surface in a well lit area the markings will pop out. That also works well for looking at crazed lenses.

----------


## varmint

A lot of times if you let steam pass over the surface the markings will appear.

----------


## chip anderson

Try using and incandesent light and a 7x magnifier while viewing the front of the lenses at very close range, the marks, if present can be found.

----------


## JennyP

On older lenses, often the marks at nasal will appear even if the temple or outer marks don't show up. Concentrate on those first.  I think most people don't clean or wipe the lenses as strongly near the nose pad arms, or bridge, and if you can find one mark, you can generally judge where the others are (or lay the lenses on a lens layout chart and dot a line on a "90" where you expect the others to be) and look closer along that line at the expected seg height to find the outer ones. Using both marks will allow you to determine the probable lens brand/style, material and fitting height.
I have more trouble with dark tinted lenses. And if I hold my head back to look up at the lens in front of a light more than a moment or two, I get dizzy!  :hammer:

----------


## RGC_man

> A lot of times if you let steam pass over the surface the markings will appear.


Glass were always difficult, so used to breath on them, and rush to mark the lens before the engraving vanished again. Works better on a cold day.

----------


## Mike Fretto

I'm not sure if I have a better eye than most I have worked with but it seems to me I have an advantage in being a high myope when I look over the top off my -4.00 lenses or take them off I can see every little mark in the lenses sometimes I see things I wish I didnt :finger: So I guess my advice would be find someone you work with thats very nearsighted they will probably see them. :cheers:

----------


## idoctor

The progressive lens identifier is a nonbrainer.  It has a crosshatched pattern in the background (like a grid) and a bright green light.  It's a total nonbrainer and works 90% of the time.

----------


## billtbyhand

I haven't seen a progressive lens identifier.  Who makes them?  and how much do they cost  :Eek:

----------


## chip anderson

You can get a progressive identifier from any Optical Labratory Association member (if you have an account with the lab).

----------


## karen

> You can get a progressive identifier from any Optical Labratory Association member (if you have an account with the lab).


I think he means the light, not the book. Essilor used to have them on their "Edge" program-you could earn one by selling their product.  Call your Varilux rep and see if they still do that.

----------


## For-Life

What about for Glass lenses???

----------


## spartus

I had a doozy of a lens today. I think it's a Sola VIP (I could see it but not *see* it, if you know what I mean), but I'm not positive. I tried every trick I knew--the green PAL identifier, holding it up to various high-contrast lights. In desperation, I even tried the RGP reticle, but I couldn't get anything with enough contrast in the background. Everyone in the office, including the OD, had a crack at it--nothin'.

It's frustrating. Usually, AR or no, whatever design, I can spot it with almost no trouble. Aren't Sola PALs typically pretty tricky to spot? I seem to remember that mentioned a while back, and I don't see enough Sola lenses to be able to figure out if that's the case or not.

----------


## Jessica

I had a customer who complained about her vision and she was wearing Crizal or similar type lenses.  I usually use a fine tip permanent marker, but it was almost neglible.  I had been told they are almost impossible to mark. I wanted to see how the seg and PD was placed in front of her eyes. 
What do you do when you need to dot the lenses?
Jessica

----------


## Snitgirl

> I had a customer who complained about her vision and she was wearing Crizal or similar type lenses. I usually use a fine tip permanent marker, but it was almost neglible. I had been told they are almost impossible to mark. I wanted to see how the seg and PD was placed in front of her eyes. 
>  What do you do when you need to dot the lenses?
>  Jessica


I use a red china marker - you can purchase these at an office supply store..

----------


## opticalman

Hey, check out Super Systems Optical, they have an unit for finding the engravings.  You can find it on their website: https://secure.superoptical.com/cgi-...ng/Oth_Lab.cgi

----------


## William Walker

In your hunt to find the markings, just don't forget that sometimes in smaller frames, either one or the other marking might have needed to be edged off to fit the lens into the frame.  I know I'm wording that horribly, but you know what I mean.

William

----------


## jrctx

We have had success using a sharpie marker and while you slowly dot the lens you blow on it.  This dries the ink just as it touches the lens.

----------


## Spexvet

> I had a doozy of a lens today. I think it's a Sola VIP (I could see it but not *see* it, if you know what I mean), but I'm not positive. I tried every trick I knew--the green PAL identifier, holding it up to various high-contrast lights. In desperation, I even tried the RGP reticle, but I couldn't get anything with enough contrast in the background. Everyone in the office, including the OD, had a crack at it--nothin'.
> 
> It's frustrating. Usually, AR or no, whatever design, I can spot it with almost no trouble. Aren't Sola PALs typically pretty tricky to spot? I seem to remember that mentioned a while back, and I don't see enough Sola lenses to be able to figure out if that's the case or not.


Probably a Sola XL in poly - the hardest to find!

----------


## Spexvet

> I had a customer who complained about her vision and she was wearing Crizal or similar type lenses. I usually use a fine tip permanent marker, but it was almost neglible. I had been told they are almost impossible to mark. I wanted to see how the seg and PD was placed in front of her eyes. 
> What do you do when you need to dot the lenses?
> Jessica


My Varilux rep gave me a "Staedler permanent special Lumocolor" marker. It works great on Alize & Super Hi-Vision.

----------


## Spexvet

> Hey, check out Super Systems Optical, they have an unit for finding the engravings. You can find it on their website: https://secure.superoptical.com/cgi-...ng/Oth_Lab.cgi


I don't see it there.

----------


## spartus

> Probably a Sola XL in poly - the hardest to find!


Yeah, I just about saw a Sola marking, but I couldn't be sure since it faded as soon as I noticed it. I always sucked at those "Magic Eye" things, too...

For slippery ARs, I mark with ink, which leaves enough of a spot to mark it with a Correction Fluid Pen. Works great for blocking, too. I have some of those Lumocolor markers also--I'll try that sometime.  :)

----------


## mhoires

My experience, after 36 years is the the best device to find the laser mark on PAL's is the Essilor progressive lens identifier, and in order to find the marks in an easy way is to colocate the lense not in between the loupe and the green light insted in top of the loupe and you will see inmediatly with out any effort the markings...Tryit and let me know.... 

Moises

----------


## Bobie

Hi, billtbyhand
Here is the picture of PAL ID

 picture from : http://www.pal-id.com/images/B&W%20P...ced%20size.jpg

----------


## specs2see

if you think it is such a no brainer, work in a lab for 22years. not all progressive markings show up equal.
different brands are manufactured differently. if you are using only a couple of major brands in your practice you may have no trouble finding the markings.
i can show you some where you have use a pd ruler and measure from the optical center. so the "no brainer" suddenly takes a fair amount of brains..:finger:

----------


## KStraker

> My Varilux rep gave me a &quot;Staedler permanent special Lumocolor&quot; marker. It works great on Alize & Super Hi-Vision.


  Indeed. I just got a couple of those myself and they work quite well.

----------


## lab fly

Put on the lensometer and find the correct distance and mark the lens. 9 times out of 10 the outer dots are within a 4-5 mms of the outer dots.

----------

